# Torque Steer: 02 --> 03 changes



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey guys and gals:

I did have a question reguarding the changes from 02 --> 03. I know there is LSD in the '03s, but did this solve the infamous torque steer problem with the '02's? 

Out of all I have read, that is the worst problem with it, and something I generally would not like to deal with. 

Furthermore, could anyone link me directly to any/all changes made between the two model years? 

Thanks in advance, and please don't hi-jack this thread with too much OT conversation. Thanks.

Edit: I did find this thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4263&highlight=torque+steer

however, the person who mentioned torque steer was never directly answered. Thanks.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Torque steer is a common problem with not only Spec's, but even with my SE. I can't give you a scientific answer, I just know that it's definitely apparent given FWD torque monsters that we are.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

i've had my 03 Spec-V for three weeks and i have noticed a slight amount of torque steer, i went from driving an AWD car to this car that suffers from the excesive amount of torque steer, after the first week though i got used to it and now i only notice it sometimes...its usually when your taking off to get on the highway


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The 2002 and 2003 trans's are the same. Just different gearing. They both have lsd.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Any front wheel drive car that has one axle shaft that is shorter in length than the other will create torque steer. The engine power gets to the ground faster throught the shorter axle shaft. Simple as that. With the LSD of the Spec V it eliminates this problem quicker, but it will still have that "pull" off the line. I don't really notice mine anymore and it doesn't bother me. 

I have had faster front wheel drive cars than my Spec V. Try wrestling a built VW VR6 GTI with mad torque steer in 3 gears. Your arm feels like it is gonna fall off after a while


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*Thank you.*

Thank you Nismo, and thank you everyone who replied to this thread. 

I DO know what causes torque steer ( although I am greatful for anyone who takes the time to actually explain it ), but I was just hoping the LSD quieted the effect. I didn't know if that was an addition from 2k2 to 2k3.


Are there any other significant changes to the car that have been made in the lineup? I just wanted to find a list so I know if it is in my best interested to be looking at a 2k3 rather than a 2k2.

Thanks to everyone who has responded.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

The 2k2 also has the HLSD.

From what I know :

2k3 has longer gear ratio in 1st and 2nd. all ratio's seem to have changed, but Final drive also changed, if you do the math, only first and second are really different.

Interior is Black and Silver, instead of Lava.

They are supposed to have fixed the oil consumtion and ring seating problem (inside informant).

Thats about all I know.

Oh, yellow color now available.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Wether the half shaft is equal length or not torque steer will occur if the car has good hp and front wheel drive... I had tremendous torque steer with my GSR which had equal length halfshafts, but no LSD... 

So maybe equal length and LSD will minimize torque steer


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Apparantly nissan hasn't figured out the solution to the torque steer issue yet. On Hondas and Volkswagens (at least) they have unequal length drive shafts, but no torque steer. Why? Because they have different torsional rigitity to compensate. When I drive my bro's Jetta (with close to 250 lb/ft of torque) there's no torque steer, yet his drive shafts are different lengths.


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

What Honda has 180 ft-lbs of torque at the flywheel?

My dad's 1995 Maxima has 205 ft-lbs of torque and i've never felt torque steer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

GXEman said:


> *What Honda has 180 ft-lbs of torque at the flywheel?
> 
> My dad's 1995 Maxima has 205 ft-lbs of torque and i've never felt torque steer. *


People like you make me laugh... just because it doesnt have gobs of torque doesnt mean it cant have torque steer. We are talking about wheel torque. there is this thing called a transmission that multiplies torque. So 126 ft/lbs of torque equals soemwhere in teh thousands of torque delivered to the wheels.

You dont feel torque steer in your dad's maxima because its heavy. I dont have 180 ft-lbs of torque at my flywheel yet i feel torque steer when launching and when accelerating heavily... and I have LSD from the factory.


As for Honda's having unequal halfshafts, not so true. On the better 4 cylinder engines i.e B-series, the half shafts are equal length. Torque steer is still an issue.

Get rid of your power steering and that will help some...


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

OK, i stand corrected


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=1246

i thought the LSD only kicks in when a wheel starts slipping?


----------

